# Best way to mark/label horse blankets?



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

You could sew a small tag on the tail flap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

A big sharpie...

but you've already tried that, so I agree with the sew on tag.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

I have engraved dog tags on all of my blankets. Like the ones you'd put on your bridle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I monogram mine with their name. There is never any confusion.


----------



## noddy (Apr 1, 2010)

Ah, I feel your pain. I used to groom for a couple of polo players, and they had about 30 horses between them. It wasn't so bad because the horses shared covers, but we actually ended up getting some custom cow tags done with the cover sizes on them. Had a problem with one horse deciding they were fun to rip off, but otherwise they worked great. Before getting the tags done, the covers just had a size or horse name on them in vivid (though 99% of the covers were canvas, not synthetic).

You can get cow tags with custom text, or you can just get blanks and write on them. We also had a contact number printed on the tag, and in the case of one horse being stolen, we were able to track her down after she was sold on because the idiots sold her cover with her and it still had the tag on. Curious new owner called us looking for info lol.


----------



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

We use paint markers and each pad goes on a marked peg, we never have them mixed up. We also put heavy duty duck tape on some and then write with paint marker.


----------



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry thought you said pad, not blanket. I feel like you could still use a paint marker on the thicker parts by the withers


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Take a piece of duct tape, loop it through a metal buckle and stick it to itself so you make a tag. Write the name on the tag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

The last farm I worked at had upwards of 50 horses on the property, each with at least three blankets each... as you can imagine that could be a nightmare! We used cow tags with the horses names written on them in permanent marker to label the blanket as belonging to each horse, and zip ties secured around the front buckles.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Engraved dog tags or monogramming are the way to go! Another option is sewing on a cloth name tag.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

When we blanketed a lot of horses and had the same color blankets we would right in sharpie behind the fleece of the neck thingy. Now we are only blanketing a few so they each have their own colored blanket.


----------

